# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] Πρόβλημα σε 2 οθόνες

## olorin

Χαίρεται.
Μου έφεραν 2 οθόνες Samsung. Τα μοντέλα τους εινα 710V και 920Ν.

Τι κάνουν λοιπόν:

Στη πρώτη..Πέρνει κανονικά ρεύμα και ανοίγει η οθόνη(πετάει και το χαρακτηριστικό μύνημα όταν δεν έχει είσοδο VGA). Μόλις της βάλω το vga και τη συνδέσω με pc μαυρίζει η οθόνη και δεν εμφανίζει τπτ(το φωτάκι όμως δεν κοκκινίζει αλλά συνεχιζει να ναι πρασινο) από κει και επειτα!Τσέκαρα τροφοδοτικό και οι τάσεις ειναι οκ!Έβγαλα και το flex video cable που συνδέει τη πλακέτα που περνει το σήμα vga με την οθόνη για να δω αν ανάψει τουλάχιστον το backlight και όντως άναψε..Άρα το πρόβλημα δεν ειναι εκεί...Είναι κάπου στην πλακέτα που πέρνει το σήμα.Τώρα τι...;;;

Στη δεύτερη...Όταν της δώσεις σήμα το εμφανίζει για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα και μετα μαυρίλα...Παρομοίως τσέκαρα τάσεις στο τροφοδοτικό και ειναι οκ! Έβγαλα όμως το flex video cable που συνδέει τη πλακέτα που περνει το σήμα vga με την οθόνη και το backlight άναψε για 4-5 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά πάλι μαυρίλα...Άρα φταίει το backlight ή ο inverter στην πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας;;;

----------


## GeorgeSindos

και για τις 2 περιπτώσεις έχω ανταλλακτικα. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει στείλε pm.

----------


## olorin

> και για τις 2 περιπτώσεις έχω ανταλλακτικα. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει στείλε pm.


Φίλε σε ευχαριστώ...Αλλά τις έδωσα πίσω τις οθόνες στα αφεντικά τους...

----------

